# 11 month old dog wont stop peeing in her crate



## dontstrss (Jan 28, 2011)

I have an 11 month old great Pyrenees puppy/dog. She is a great family dog and very loving. The problem is she is driving my wife and I nuts because she refuses to hold her pee. She is regulated when she gets water, in the morning a little bit, in the afternoon, and at dinner time. I pick up the water at 6 and she gets nothing to eat or drink for the rest of the day. When we do give her the water its only a set amount. We feel bad that we have to do this and our other dog suffers because he can only have water when she does but nothing seems to be working. Some times she will go one or two days without doing anything, then she pees in the cage. Then its another one or two days with no peeing then she goes again. Its a constant cycle. Its making it hard on me and my wife, and even the dog because all she gets is a bath almost every other day. We asked the vet and they told us regulate the water, and put her in a smaller crate. That worked for about 4 days then the cycle started all over again. I have no idea what to do. Is this a problem with great Pyrenees?

She goes to the bathroom at lunch, if we leave her in the crate for a couple of hours, its crazy there is no pattern. I could understand it if its at night when she has her accidents, but most of the time its during the day. my wife and I go to work at 730, I come home at 12, leave at 1 and then am back at 5. During any one of those times she is left alone she has an accident. During the weekend we may go to lunch or something for an hour or two and come home to her having peed in the cage. Like I said though this is about an every other day occurrence. Its not every time we leave, so I don't think its anxiety, and she does great at holding it inside the house when were home, but its like she decides "today I'm going to pee and tomorrow I'm not."


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

Has the vet tested her for any physical problems that could be causing this?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

lisak_87 said:


> Has the vet tested her for any physical problems that could be causing this?


Yea, an 11 month old dog should be able to hold her urine for a couple of hours. If you've tested for the usual things like bladder infections, it might be time to look for more unusual problems. 

In particular there's an anatomical abnormality called "ectopic ureter" that can cause ongoing problems with holding urine. Some puppies with it "leak" and some puppies with it just can't seem to hold their urine (and sometimes one is difficult to tell from the other if you're not right there watching them). Good luck!


----------



## dontstrss (Jan 28, 2011)

She had give to the vet and they covent found anything, do I need to ask about rhe specifically? Its just odd because when we switched her into the smaller cage she went 4 days with no accidents. But now its back to her old behavior.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Well the bottom line is that the behavior isn't getting any better. It's either a medical issue or a behavioral issue (housetraining or anxiety being most common). 

Unfortunately if she has learned behaviorally to urinate in the crate, then the crate is no longer a useful housetraining tool. You could try confining her in a small room like a bathroom (no rugs!) instead of crating her when you are gone, I've seen that work with dogs who have learned to urinate in the crate. 

But if working on housetraining isn't working, you don't think she has separation anxiety, and so far physical exams and urine samples haven't turned anything up, then it's time to dig deeper medically. So yes, I'd ask your vet what the next step is. You may need a referral for some of the more specialized diagnostics to look for more unusual problems like ectopic ureter, though.


----------



## eashbravo (Nov 22, 2011)

I know this is almost a year old...but did you ever get the problem sorted out with your puppy at the time? We are having similar issues with our dog.


----------



## Gebhardt (May 25, 2012)

dontstrss said:


> She had give to the vet and they covent found anything, do I need to ask about rhe specifically? Its just odd because when we switched her into the smaller cage she went 4 days with no accidents. But now its back to her old behavior.


We are having the same problem and are at the point where we want to get rid of the dog. The vet can't find anything wrong with her. And the time frame doesn't matter. Overnight or 2 hours, she still pees. 

Did your dog ever stop this?


----------

